# What happened to the BH Global Concept?



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Gone from the line up? That was the bike I pretty much decided on.

Also, would you consider the Speedrom to have racing geometry, which I prefer? Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## alfredol (Dec 16, 2008)

Isn't the BH G4 the same one...
I love the way the frame looks.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't think so. One was High Modulus carbon, and the other...?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

speedrom is the budget frame

g4 is what you want, just get the worst spec'd g4 and build it up over time as you see fit if cost is a concern as all the g4 frames are the same except paint

they are not outrageously expensive off CRC either


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a speedrom and the geometry is more plush. Not as much as a roubaix but moderately upright position. Love the bike though.


----------

